# (Closed) Anyone interested in D&D?



## Nyro46 (Jul 10, 2019)

Dunno if this is _exactly _the right place to post this thread, but since D&D is a form of roleplay, it seems like the closest fit.

I've always wanted to play D&D, but never have really been able to. I only have one friend who does play D&D but her group isn't open to other players. I have only played a little bit of a knock-off version of D&D that was furry-based, but it didn't last that long (and the people I was playing with I do not talk to anymore either. And I call it "knock-off" because it didn't really follow the standard kind of D&D).

That being said, I have little to no experience with D&D. So I was wondering if there may be anyone here interested in playing, possible other beginners or someone with more experience but is open to playing with beginners. It can be furry-related, or not, as long as it stays SFW. (Literally the last time I played the furry knock-off D&D, one of the guys fantasied about my character getting assaulted . . . in an NSFW way. ._. So please, none of that . . .) I am also more interested in play-by-post and don't want to use webcams at all (I think some people do that).


----------



## Darsana (Jul 10, 2019)

Mind if I were to join?


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Like to join. Probably some practice will do me good here.

PS: I do have a gamebook lying around, but it's not D&D.


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 10, 2019)

I would be interested in joining if this gets off the ground. Would love it if it were furry-based.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm kind of interested. I have absolutely no knowledge of d&d but have been curious about it. Im kind of a nerd turned metalhead returned nerd. I also wouldnt be opposed to Shadowrun. But def SFW and no webcam as well.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 10, 2019)

I love most tabletop RPGs and used to play with my gaming group on a weekly basis. But unfortunately I haven't been able to catch up with them for over a year now. Actually kind of miss it. 

I haven't played the current edition of D&D, but I'm somewhat familiar with some of older editions. Though I've never played an online version, so I'm not quite sure how that works, but I'm kind of interested.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 10, 2019)

@Darsana @Manchesterite @Wabbajax @LordChestnut @KnightsSorrow

I'm glad to see some interest! Basically what I will need to get this started is someone who has knowledge in D&D and could be the dungeon/game master. I'm thinking we could set up a group in Discord if that works for any of you.

Wabbajax/LordChestnut/KnightsSorrow - I am basically up to any theme/edition. I would probably prefer it being furry-based too (and considering we are on a furry forum I doubt that will be much of a problem for people lol). I quickly searched up what shadowrun was, and that actually sounds really cool to me (I love futuristic/cybornetic stuff) but we'll see what we end up doing once a group is formed.
I thin the newest edition is 5th edition? At least that's the one my friend was doing anyway. But yeah the only version of "D&D" I played (if you could even call it that) was just some weird made-up thing. I honestly don't think we were even really playing it right.
Oh, and the way it works online, at least play-by-post, is basically just that we type our actions in a group chat (like in Discord) instead of talking. I think it basically can run constantly . . .? I don't know, might check up on my friend to see how she does it exactly because I'm pretty sure hers is a play-by-post. Or if anyone else is better than explaining it than I am, lol


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 10, 2019)

Shadowrun is a goid setting, and I know that there was rules for animals that could change into humans... however they weren't compatible with cybernetics. Nor do I recall any furry like races. The only downside with Shadowrun is that there's a lot of rules for beginners. 

5th edition should be the current edition, and it should be easy enough to find rules for anthro races. Plus D&D has always been a streamlined system, and is compatible to most fantasy settings.

Though really it's best to decide on a theme/setting first, as there are rules/systems that can cater to different needs.


----------



## Feeline- (Jul 10, 2019)

If you are still looking for a dm I know how and am looking for a dnd group myself.


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 10, 2019)

Feeline- said:


> If you are still looking for a dm I know how and am looking for a dnd group myself.


That was fast. ^w^


----------



## Feeline- (Jul 10, 2019)

Everything about today is me finding things I have been wanting. It's a little ridiculous, just how much is connecting today.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm fine with Discord, and I have a few books if needed


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Darsana said:


> I'm fine with Discord...


Same here.


----------



## Feeline- (Jul 10, 2019)

@Nyro46 I have a discord server set up with only @Darsana in it that we can use if you want.


----------



## softdusksky (Jul 10, 2019)

Interested! I've plated 5th edition before. Discord is fine. (If you all are still looking for more members)


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 11, 2019)

I think I've found enough people for this. Thank you all for your interest! ^^


----------

